# S15 headlight parts HELP.



## enti7y (Sep 12, 2008)

i have an s14 with an s15 front end (Irrelevant). 

I need the socket that the parking lights, and the turn signal light bulbs mount into. the bulb style for the turn signal bulb types are PY21W.. and the parking lights are the little "peanut" bulbs. 

if anyone knows where i can get this part from other than a dealership, if anyone has those lying around that they want to sell to me, just let me know.. as of right now i have no parking lights in the front, and no turn signals.

Thanks a TON!


----------



## enti7y (Sep 12, 2008)

*bump*

i really need help with this. i'm waiting on a call from a regional advisor from Nissan directly.. this is getting insane.


----------



## enti7y (Sep 12, 2008)

*anybody? anything?*

c'mon i know some of you have spare parts, information, or know where i can get something to fix this.


----------



## uctuning (Aug 11, 2009)

*Help Granted*

I might be able to help but I don't want to get kicked off for spaming post your e-mail if you want and I can let you no what I can do.


----------

